# Paddle Swallowed WHOLE at Rigo



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeez. Glad you're OK!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a dangerous spot. In those submerged undercuts wood can get caught underwater and the ends of the logs stick out into the current. If you melt the drop next to an undercut like that you might catch the end of a log in the chest and get pinned. I did that once on the Big South... I don't think I ever went back after that one. 

I bet your paddle joined a few submerged logs that are caught in there.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't really mean to make light of it. The swim sucked - and very dangerous, but I made it out just fine. I've had some nice lines down there before, but I f'ed this one up royally.


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

hehe...glad you're ok Beth! I hope the bootie beer pic turned out G rated so we can all enjoy!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Just giving this a bump...maybe with the water dropping, my paddle will pop up.....


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, paddle was only 1/2 swallowed at Rigo...Thank you to whoever set this river side for me. I retrieved it yesterday when I was lucky enough to get another run out of CC because of all the rain. Peak - 7/7, crazy.


----------

